
Facebook officially launches “Town Hall” for contacting government reps - artsandsci
https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/27/facebook-officially-launches-town-hall-for-contacting-government-reps-adds-local-election-reminders/
======
6stringmerc
Alternate title: Facebook opens up new can of worms.

Seriously, considering some of the really bad headline type PR, I know this
fits in with the Manifesto about doing good...but...good tools in the wrong
hands don't mandate good results. Unless there's a real active Moderation
component, and even if there is, I'm pretty sure Godwin's Law is going to
prove itself time and again. Or worse.

------
creaghpatr
“With the heightened interest and conversation on Facebook around the 2016
elections, we have been exploring ways to support a suite of features that add
more structure to how Americans learn about candidates at both the national
and local level,” said Samidh Chakrabarti, a product manager for civic
engagement at Facebook.

source: [http://thehill.com/policy/technology/296307-facebook-
starts-...](http://thehill.com/policy/technology/296307-facebook-starts-
rollout-of-candidate-issue-pages)

Hard pass on facebook 'adding structure to how Americans learn about
candidates' thank you very much.

------
I_am_neo
Facebook, the Myspace of Orwellian thought police

